# crow help please



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

hello a really funny thing happened to me yesterday i was in town walking past the park when i noticed a crow on the floor it was about to be killed 
so i ran over and picked it up and took it home my husband looked at it and said it was young not quite flying 
iv managed to get it to drink but wont eat any advice would help 

also i need a good name for it 
thanks


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

loverings said:


> hello a really funny thing happened to me yesterday i was in town walking past the park when i noticed a crow on the floor it was about to be killed
> so i ran over and picked it up and took it home my husband looked at it and said it was young not quite flying
> iv managed to get it to drink but wont eat any advice would help
> 
> ...


dam iv put this in the wrong place but if anyone can help


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a similar situation with a young jackdaw last year..it fell down a chimney my dad was working on...best way is handling and hand feeding (if youre brave enough...from you mouth or fingers...just hang over the bird..)
feed chicken at least twice a week...builds protein levels and their bigger ADULT feathers will become more adamant...dont worry about taming...find a good game keeper once you get it eating...just try think about what a crow might scavenge from bins, bacon rind, table scraps, mealworms even. at least you know it will be eating these realistically in an urban environment.

i called mine jackie wilson.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

hi im in forest of dean not far theres loads here just out the nest im sure someone said soaked cat biscuit.
if its too much ive got a ferplast indoor avairy spare and could give it a go rearing it.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

hello and thanks for your reply my husband has taken it to the vets as the day has gone on s/he started limping so fingers crossed if there's a problem then that might be why its not feeding we are getting loads of water in it we put a little sugar in it for energy we are managing find on our own and thanks for the offer 
i used to live in lydney so i no the forest real well 
its been more active today but i think if we cant get food in it he will die he is very skinny and has no mussel on its wings 
i will let you all no how it goes thanks all for your reply


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

if he does not open his beak for food u need to open it 4 him, otherwise he will die! if he is to much trouble take him to a rescue asap please. small pieces of dogfood will surfice. good luck.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

did he leave it at the vets are you getting it back?


----------



## demonvanity (Aug 19, 2008)

ive had to feed a variety of baby crows, jackdaws and magpies over the years, and in my experience, dog food is the best, and use a pair of long round nosed tweezers to do it, hold the food above the head so they throw the head back and open the beak, and then gently shove the food toward the back of the mouth with the tweezers (roughly mimicks how mummy crow would do it) as said before the first few times you may have to open the birds beak until they get the gist.

good luck, they can be really loyal friends for a lot of years if treated well.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

2manydogs said:


> did he leave it at the vets are you getting it back?


he is not back yet if its good news we will do it my husband has done it before with owls and other things iv only helped dogs cats and cubs etc never birds first time for me


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

demonvanity said:


> ive had to feed a variety of baby crows, jackdaws and magpies over the years, and in my experience, dog food is the best, and use a pair of long round nosed tweezers to do it, hold the food above the head so they throw the head back and open the beak, and then gently shove the food toward the back of the mouth with the tweezers (roughly mimicks how mummy crow would do it) as said before the first few times you may have to open the birds beak until they get the gist.
> 
> good luck, they can be really loyal friends for a lot of years if treated well.


ah good idea we got loads of dog food we tried oxo in water seemed to like it i think hes big enough to take the food now it has got a bad let by the looks as my husband not back from the vets yet so maybe thats why its not taking it i think im on the right track then with the food side


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

its back vet said to feed it worms what a nob :lol2:its ok just sore hip joint anyway got to go and try and feed it 
ps does anyone no how to tell if its a boy or girl 
ill let you all no how it is in the morning 
thanks all:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Here is a guide to feeding corvidaid.__care guide.__feeding


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

normaly the young bird are on the ground in local places i hate it coz kids will take them and do stupid things but the parent are around they stay up in trees and that watching they baby birds.


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

zoe6660 said:


> normaly the young bird are on the ground in local places i hate it coz kids will take them and do stupid things but the parent are around they stay up in trees and that watching they baby birds.


yes and normaly i would have not bothered but when its being atacked by a cat i could not walk away the vet has also said that it looked like it had not eaten for a few days


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Here is a guide to feeding corvidaid.__care guide.__feeding


thank you very helpful


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

sad day the crow has passed away we did all we could thanks for all your help


----------

